# Help me choose GPU!



## cyber_marco

Hello guys, I am in search of a good GPU for playing games on my 46'' Sony Bravia Full-HD 3DTV in 1080p and 3D. DX11 games like Battlefield 3, Crysis 2, Batman Arkham City etc. and modifiable games like GTA IV, Fallout 3 & NV etc.(with ENB, customs textures and what not).

I've done a search and have found 3 candidates:

1) EVGA GeForce GTX 570 Classified (315€)

2) EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD 2,5 GB (324€)

3) EVGA GeForce GTX 580 SuperClocked (409€) (or EVGA GeForce GTX 580 DS Superclocked (417€) but I heard that makes your case hot!)

What's the best solution, go for more ram with the GTX 570 HD or with more speed GTX 570C & GTX 580SC?

The rest of the rig is i7-950(stock for now), 6gb 1800mhz ram, 1000W modular CM.

Thanks in advance!

P.S. If in the future I would decide to sell my EVGA GPU, will the 10 year warranty (or what is left) apply to the new buyer?

EDIT: I have 1 out-take and 2 in-take fans on my CM storm Scout and a 120gb SSD Vertex 2 and 1Tb WD Caviar Black.


----------



## SMGOwnage

With more RAM you get better anti-alaising or whatever its called and more RAM means better at high resolutions such as in your case 1080p.

Accoridng to the benchmarks i've seen at guru3d.com the GTX 580 has about a 5 - 20 fps increase on games. The 20 fps applies to COD:MW2 On DX 9 and only 5 -10 max FPS improvements on newer games such as Metro 2033 (thats a real graphical demanding game) and Crysis Warhead.

If i were you, i'd save that extra 100 euro's or so and buy the GTX 570 HB 2.5 GB. Use that extra 100 euro's to buy a good SSD or CPU Fan.

I'm not stopping you from buying the GTX 580, It's a great great card but in price terms i'd go for the GTX 570 2.5 GB.

With the warranty on the card, the warranty will still pass on to the buyer as long as they dont violate the warranty (break on purpose, voltage way too high etc.) then it should be good to go.


----------



## jonnyp11

if you can there is also a gtx580 3tb, which would be best.


----------

